# Belle's Puppies



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Belle had her puppies yesterday, 3 bitches & 1 boy mum and babies are well
Here are some pics from yesterday.



















2nd from right is the boy who of course was last to arrive










I will try and get some more of them later today when I am weighing them


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous hope mum and puppies are well :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Awww..... wow.... well done Bella.... Gorgeous little babies..... x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous puppies well done Belle Xx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

awww. They are such cute little pups. :001_wub:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Auntie Maya sends her love 

Beautiful pups, you must be thrilled! How is Belle coping with motherhood? lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely Pics sweet wee pups


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Jess2308 said:


> Auntie Maya sends her love
> 
> Beautiful pups, you must be thrilled! How is Belle coping with motherhood? lol


Yes very thrilled as exactly the sexes,number & colour I was after
Belle is coping well so far:thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

basi said:


> Yes very thrilled as exactly the sexes,number & colour I was after
> Belle is coping well so far:thumbup:


Wow, I hope Maya listens as well as Belle when I put my order in :lol:

She looks like she adores them from the pics


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

A couple of pics from today (day 3) all doing really well

The male is on the left









Male on the right


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

The male seems bigger than the girls, but all very sweet!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations! They are little beauties


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i love the one with the blaze Congratulations on the pups


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations - best wishes for this litter.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Lovely big pups! Well done to you and Belle


----------

